# Trivia 8/28



## luckytrim (Aug 28, 2019)

trivia 8/28
DID YOU KNOW ...
Scholars have noted that by the end of HenryVIII's reign, over  72,000 had
been executed on his order.


1. Who was the saxophone player who first recorded "Yakety  Sax" (1963) ?
2. In terms of population,Ontario is largest, Quebec is  second;  which of 
these comes third ?
  a. - Alberta
  b. - Manitoba
  c. - Nova Scotia
  d. - British Columbia
3. Movie Taglines; 'Even cops dial 911'...
  a. - Bad Boys
  b. - S.W.A.T.
  c. - Training Day
  d. - 24 Hours
4. If I suffer from Cynophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Cats
  b. - Dogs
  c. - Both
  d. - Neither
5. Wax secreted from the glands of the honeybee is used to  form what?
6. What does 'Alma Mater' translate to in English  ?
7. To what Island must I travel to visit the Mount Etna  volcano ?
8.  Who said That ??
"Every crowd has a silver lining" - "Clowns are the pegs upon  which the 
circus is hung."

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The hula dance was originally developed as a greeting for  tourists.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Boots Randolph
2. - d
3. - b
4. - d (Cainophobia is the fear of newness, novelty, anything  new, change, 
innovations, unfamiliar things. )
5. the Combs in the hive
6. Nourishing Mother
7. Sicily
8. P.T. Barnum

CRAP !!
Kumu Hula (or "hula master") Leato S. Savini of the Hawaiian  cultural
academy Hālau Nā Mamo O Tulipa, located in Waiʻanae, Japan,  and Virginia,
believes that hula goes as far back as what the Hawaiians call  the Kumulipo,
or account of how the world was made first and foremost  through the god of
life and water, Kane. Kumu Leato is cited as saying, "When  Kane and the
other gods of our creation, Lono, Kū, and Kanaloa created the  earth, the
man, and the woman, they recited incantations which we call  Oli or Chants
and they used their hands and moved their legs when reciting  these oli.
Therefore this is the origin of hula."
American Protestant missionaries, who arrived in 1820, often  denounced the
hula as a heathen dance holding vestiges of paganism. The  newly
Christianized aliʻi (royalty and nobility) were urged to ban  the hula. In
1830 Queen Kaʻahumanu forbade public performances. However,  many of them
continued to privately patronize the hula. By the 1850s,  public hula was
regulated by a system of licensing.


----------

